# странные переодические тормоза в кде

## ptero

так и не дождавшись ответа в основном форуме пишу сюда  :Wink: 

иногда (во время эмерджа) кде тормозит просто ужасно, так что не возможно работать. курсор мышки двигается рывками через секунду-две после того, как мышка была перемещена, в консоль не получается переключиться. вот тут скрин с последнего раза, когда такое случилось: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3140/05092007kb2.jpg (сорри за качество, мобильник). эмердж застрял на последней фазе минут на 20-30, после этого я пошел спать. к утру было готово... точнее, глюкнулось на последнем пакете (ставил каффе, кому интересно - подробности на https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4224293.html#4224293 , тоже так и не получилось поставить никак).

иногда бывают просто небольшие тормоза, мышка иногда двигается рывками, текст пишется рывками, видео тоже рывками, окошки долго прорисовываются. машина у меня мощная, из-за нее проблем не должно быть. да и обычно все "летает" (сравнительно для кде, конечно, хфце по скорости его и у меня делает только так  :Wink:  ).

----------

## smk

```
 # tail -f /var/log/Xorg.*.log
```

Посмотри на наличие ошибок..... Что то мне подсказывает что "Истина в вине"  :Smile: 

----------

## ptero

хм... ну, после перезагрузки он-то чистенький... но если опять такое случиться - посмотрю, спасибо за совет.

----------

## smk

Также можно убить иксы # killall X  # killall xdm и после этого из консоли запустить их # startx , и все ошибки и ворнинги будут сыпаться прямо в терминал.

----------

## ptero

я xdm принципиально не пользуюсь. именно запускаю startx из консоли. 

да, тоже вариант. только если их будет много - фиг их все просмотришь. а вообще, у меня там весь экран, как правило, заполнен ошибками nsplugin wrapper/nsplugin viewer.

кстати, вопрос. можно в генте сделать так, чтобы как и во фряхе консоль можно было листать по scroll-lock?

----------

## user11

А нет ли такого же эффекта при работе в консолях, вообще без иксов?

То есть, emerge на одной консоли, а на другой что-то писать и двигать мышкой.

----------

## darveter

 *ptero wrote:*   

> так и не дождавшись ответа в основном форуме пишу сюда 
> 
> иногда (во время эмерджа) кде тормозит просто ужасно, так что не возможно работать. курсор мышки двигается рывками через секунду-две после того, как мышка была перемещена, в консоль не получается переключиться.

 

А ты не XFS (файловую систему) случайно используешь? Мне кажется что тут дело не в KDE.

Поиграйся с настройками кернела. Интересным для тебя должны быть пункты:

Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

 (*)   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock

Timer frequency ---> (X) 1000 HZ

----------

## andreyu

 *ptero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> иногда (во время эмерджа) кде тормозит просто ужасно, так что не возможно работать. курсор мышки двигается рывками через секунду-две после того, как мышка была перемещена, в консоль не получается переключиться.

 

А хард часом не в PIO режиме? Если так, то включить UDMA. Своп сильно юзается?

----------

## ptero

я использую екст3, таймер в кернеле стоит на тысяче. винты в сата, там автоматически дма ставится. опять таки, такие проблемы были у меня только два раза, на двух разных пакетах в эмердже (полные тормоза, небольшие тормоза оставались после этого до перезагрузки), в остальное время проблем в общем-то не было. вот насчет свопа я не уверен. в данный момент у меня фри показывает следущее:

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       2059972    2043324      16648          0      86232     709452

-/+ buffers/cache:    1247640     812332

Swap:       524280     262744     261536

```

хмм... а обычно своп всегда был в нуле и где-то 128 метров свободной памяти. возможно, нужно своп таки увеличить...

----------

## andreyu

 *ptero wrote:*   

> хмм... а обычно своп всегда был в нуле и где-то 128 метров свободной памяти. возможно, нужно своп таки увеличить...

 

Скорее вообще его отключить:

```
swapoff -a
```

----------

